# Guess the Score Wednesday April 20th vs Bulls



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








</center>

<center>*Time*: 7:00 Central/8:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNMW/ESPN
*Radio*: WIBC</center>

<center>*Probable Starting Lineups*:















































Anthony Johnson | Reggie Miller | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | Dale Davis















































Chris Duhon | Kirk Hinrich |  Andres Nocioni | Antonio Davis | Othella Harrington</center>

<center>







*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 16 ppg in last 2 games








- 19 ppg in last 3 games


*Injury Report*

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Knee 







- Foot 

Bulls- 








- Heart







- ?







- ?


<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Stephen Jackson (29 ppg vs Bulls this year) vs Ben Gordon (14 ppg vs Pacers this year)

Stephen Jackson hasn't been playing well late, so his performance in this game is critical. If it means to take a lot of shots instead of passing it to Jermaine who will likely take an 18 footer, then so be it. Ben Gordon scored 20 points against the Pacers this year, but he also had a game where he scored 5. Both Eddy Curry and Luol Deng are out for the Bulls, so Gordon should be the #1 option.</center>

<center>Games vs Bulls this year:

Pacers 100 Bulls 90 

Bulls 85 Pacers 71 

Bulls 100 Pacers 96 

Pacers 96
Bulls 93
</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers 95
Bulls 91


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 93
Bulls- 89


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

We f'n better win this game, or I'm going to drag a small appliance out into the yard and smash it, Office Space style. Hopefully the Wizards will lose to the Nets tonight, which would make this game a meaningless game for the Bulls.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> We f'n better win this game, or I'm going to drag a small appliance out into the yard and smash it, Office Space style. Hopefully the Wizards will lose to the Nets tonight, which would make this game a meaningless game for the Bulls.



Yeah they better f'in win. Otherwise no Pacers-Celtics game for us


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

i'm going to the game tomorrow so we'd better f'in win. however, i've never been to a game in which the pacers have one....hopefully they'll break the curse tomorrow night...if we have to face detroit in the 1st round then all hope is lost...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Reggie's last regular season game of his career tonight, I may just cry


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

This sucks, I'm unable to tape this game because I can't get my VCR to work. Pacers Fan, I hope you're taping this game...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yes I'm taping the game. I'll let you borrow it sometime....for a price.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Figures... Cheap ***.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Is anyone else having trouble with the sound on FSN?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

No, it's working perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> No, it's working perfectly fine for me.


Looks like I'll be watching most of the game on ESPN, then.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Looks like I'll be watching most of the game on ESPN, then.


Does Walton work for ESPN anymore?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Does Walton work for ESPN anymore?


I don't know. I think I'm watching Stephen A. Smith, Greg Anthony, and Tim Legler on NBA Shootaround.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I don't know. I think I'm watching Stephen A. Smith, Greg Anthony, and Tim Legler on NBA Shootaround.


Those guys are good... I can't get ESPN right now because my sattelite is "searching for signal", sometimes I wish I had cable.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Is it normal for AJ to be lifted up during the huddle and kick his feet in the air, followed be people pointing and laughing at him?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Extremely
Sad
Pacers Fan with
No more Reggie

I just love those signs.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax with a steal and passes it to Reggie who hits a layup! Kirk Hinrich hits a 3. Dale Davis dunks it.

5-4 Bulls with under 10 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a jumpshot, followed by AJ bricking two FT's.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow. Reggie was called for a foul and the crowd let out an enormous "BOO!"


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Since when has Ron Artest been allowed to sit on the bench?

9-6 Bulls with 6:10 left in the 1st.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Artest is there?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Since when has Ron Artest been allowed to sit on the bench?


I just came on to ask the exact same thing.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I haven't heard of Dave Benner in at least a year. It's cool that they showed that on his last game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice shot, Jax. :uhoh:

Reggie steals it and passes it to AJ for a layup!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ben Gordon hits a 3 and an amazing move to put the Bulls up 23-14 with under 2 minutes to go in the 1st quarter


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

28-16 Bulls at the end of the 1st. We suck.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We are playing terrible right now... Come one guys, step it up, it's Reggie's last game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The announcers mentioned that this was Ron's first time on the bench since being suspended. Reggie really hasn't been shooting well in the past few games.

36-22 Chicago with under 7 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> We are playing terrible right now... Come one guys, step it up, it's Reggie's last game.


What?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> We are playing terrible right now... Come one guys, step it up, it's Reggie's last game.


Do you know that "come one" isn't supposed to have an e? Anyway, I still agree, but AJ just hit a jumpshot.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

How can Croshere be so good yet so bad?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If this wasn't Reggie's last game, I'd tune out. Is anyone on our team having a good game besides maybe Anthony Johnson?

Bulls 48
Pacers 38

at the half.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I don't think we have as good a chance to come back with Jermaine out there. The way we always came from behind was shooting and making many threes, but now they'll just try to feed it into the post to JO, who will probably miss.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Cleveland's winning and New Jersey's winning, which isn't good for my bet. Philadelphia is also winning/already won, so we really have to make a run in the 3rd quater. It really sucks that the ceremony for Reggie is only on FSN, because the sound is so messed up that I can't even hear anything.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie fakes a shot and passes it to Jermaine for a left-handed dunk!

48-42 Bulls with 11 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Do you know that "come one" isn't supposed to have an e? Anyway, I still agree, but AJ just hit a jumpshot.


Oops, that was a typo, I meant "come on."


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie gets a technical. Nice job on your last regular season game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine is actually not playing like a cancer out there!

50-46 Bulls with 8 minutes left in the 3rd.



> Oops, that was a typo, I meant "come on.


No, it wasn't. You just thought that Turkish Delight was actually correct. :clown:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Reggie gets a technical. Nice job on your last regular season game.



Not reggie's fault whatsoever. I don't need any more proof to know that the league has an agenda against the Pacers. Too bad for them we're still gonna win regardless of what they do and how many sh*tty fouls they call.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine misses, but Double D tips it in!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I just realized something. This is the first time the Davis brothers have played against each other on opposite teams while both starting.

Jermaine just watched and walked as JJ fought 4 Bulls for a rebound, but then he scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I knew there was something special about Pargo when he was in LA. He hits a 3 on us to tie it, then after JO hits, Pargo hits again. Tied at 55 with 4:05 left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

god damn I hate foreigners in the NBA.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine's crying on the bench. I love Indiana's 3rd quarters. Lately it's been a lot of shot-for-shot trading. 60-58 Bulls.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the ****? JJ and Freddie were both fouled on those three's.

64-60 Bulls entering the 4th.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Indiana- 0-12 from three...how are we only losing by 4?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine gets an and one and Helmet Man cheers!

67-64 Pacers with 9 minutes left in the game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine hits a baby hook for his 19th point!

69-64 Indy


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

By the way thanks for nothing Al Harrington and Atlanta.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JO is FINALLY Back! I've seen enough tonight to believe that he can help lead this team in the playoffs. Man it is SO good to see him out there the way he is playing right now...SO good.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fatass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Come on! I can feel the Celtics now!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Come on Reggie! Shoot that!

71-66 Pacers with 6 minutes left in Reggie's last regular season game.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Othella Harington with by far the pansiet attempt at intimidation I've seen.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

fatass again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

76-69 Pacers with under 5 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pargo hits to cut the lead to one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Our players are colliding and missing the rebounds every time. Funderburke hits.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It seems like no one wants to take the last shot, but Jax hits anyway. Pargo hits again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

80-79 Indy after AJ hit. 1:20 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine and Reg almost stole it, but Jax got the rebound. Fatass nails a 3!!!

83-79 Pacers with 50.8 seconds left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ!!!!! I never doubted you baby, I got confidence ya'll can handle the playoffs! BOOOOOM BABY!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Piatkowski draws Jermaine's 5th foul and hits both FT's.

83-81 Pacers with 33.5 seconds to go. Pacers ball.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pargo seems pretty good.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie gets a pass, but unfortunately it hit his foot and Pargo dove on it out of bounds.

83-81 Indy with 13 seconds left and 4 on the shot clock.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie's 3 goes in and out, but Double D rebounds it and Jax is fouled.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Reggie's getting the in-and-outs a lot lately.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It seems as if 80% of Reggie's shots in the past 5 games have been in and out. Jax hits both FT's to put us up 4 with 3 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Pargo seems pretty good.


Pargo's awesome!

Reiner hits, but the Bulls steal it on the in bounds and Pargo misses. Chicago can't pull a Reggie Miller, no matter how hard they try.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm so happy for Reggie. And so happy of JO. 

Wish I could see the ceremony.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I'm so happy for Reggie. And so happy of JO.
> 
> Wish I could see the ceremony.


I can see it; I just can't hear it. **** FSN.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- Pacers 85 Bulls 83

Pacers Fan- 21
Turkish- 18
Larry Legend- 12

Winner- Larry Legend


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I can see it; I just can't hear it. **** FSN.


It's on ESPN NEWS!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> It's on ESPN NEWS!


**** satellite.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine had his shoulder wrapped in gift plastic and Jax used his team towel to polish Reggie's new car. :laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pretty good ceremony. Mark Jackson was cool.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Pretty good ceremony. Mark Jackson was cool.



I'm so pissed i couldnt see it


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

good game good ceremony if JO can play like he did today in the playoffs it will be a major plus


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

JO looked great after 1st half, he came out scored and played well with the rest of the team.


----------

